# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Скажи мне свой ник, и я скажу, кто ты

## Irina

*Как только люди не самовыражаются, выбирая никнейм для общения в Сети. И чем изощреннее они шифруются, тем больше на самом деле раскрываются. Психолог Геннадий Чичканов считает, что по нику можно легко поставить диагноз. Специально для "Недели" он создал классификацию виртуальных имен.*

*Наивный? Супер!*

*Никнеймы в стиле Наивный, Опасный, Милашка, Superstar*

Человек выдвигает на первый план то качество, которым он хочет быть наделен в глазах других. В этом случае можно говорить о недоразвитии выделяемого качества, стремлении его обрести либо усилить. Выбор определения-качества зависит от личных взглядов и предпочтений. Например, некоторые молодые люди считают, что если они будут казаться более "наивными", это привлечет к ним внимание определенных девушек. В эту же группу можно отнести и ники-имена героев кинофильмов, звезд и пр. Человек пытается походить на выбранного персонажа.

*Просто Вася*

*Никнеймы - реальные имена: vasya_ivanov85, psychologist 22*

Их используют люди рациональные и сформированные. Они не считают нужным как-либо себя называть, так как у них и так есть имя, вполне их устраивающее, в звучании которого они видят свое полное отражение. Сюда можно отнести и производные имен и фамилий, дополненные цифрами. В большинстве случаев это просто способ зарегистрироваться на сайте с уникальным именем. Ведь многие имена уже повторяются. Если интернет-пользователь в никнейме указывает свою профессию - значит, он живет своим делом.

*Трус, Балбес, Бывалый

Ники-прозвища*

Обычно это постоянный вариант ника, поскольку он идет еще из подросткового возраста. Человеку может быть под сорок, а ник у него, например, Суслик. Просто в детстве его друзья прозвали сусликом, вот и прикрепилось. Может, у него фамилия Сусликов или какая-то ассоциация с сусликом есть. Таких ников очень много. И если люди используют свое прозвище как ник, то они не комплексуют и не стыдятся причин, по которым оно к ним прикрепилось.

*Душа поэта

Ники романтического толка*

Ники из разряда "Дыхание июня", "Морской ветерок" отражают романтизм натуры. Зачастую это женщины, любящие читать разного сорта романы. Они прибывают в состоянии некоторой оторванности от реальности. Такие дамы были, есть и будут во все времена.

*Ах, ты моя симпапулечка!


Ники с уменьшительно-ласкательными суффиксами*

Признак незрелой личности. Все малинки и клубнички, киски и зайки, а также люди, использующие ненормативную лексику в логине, просто-напросто инфантильны. Люди такого типа привлекают к себе внимание внешними проявлениями, внешним видом или своим поведением. Дело в том, что их внутренний мир не слишком разнообразен. Кстати, не всегда это проходит с годами.

*Самый умный

Ники с претензией на интеллектуальность
*
Никнеймы на латыни, иностранных языках, какие-то малоизвестные научные термины вместо ника. Их берут люди, стремящиеся подчеркнуть свою оригинальность, часто творческие. Таких, кстати, не так уж много.

*Что писали рыцари на щитах*

Человечество всегда имело склонность к пафосным девизам: будь то современные интернет-статусы или слоганы на родовых гербах и рыцарских щитах.

Девиз на гербе обычно связан с эмблемой на поле щита. Это может быть "Его стрелы в моем сердце" - и колчан, "Меньше показываясь, становится прекраснее" - и бутон розы, "Чтобы найти солнце, покидаю отечество" - и ласточка, "Лучше умереть, чем посрамиться" (девиз Франциска I, герцога Бретани) - и горностай.

Также на гербе может быть помещена угрожающая фраза, которая сопровождает фигуру геральдического животного: дракона, грифона, льва, орла или тура: "Берегись - это я!", "Бойся черного быка" и т.д. Часто источником девиза на гербе служит военный клич: например, "Crom boo" у герцогов Фицджеральдов, означающий "Кром (старый родовой замок) навсегда".

Знаменитые дворянские рода часто выбирали кредо: "Верен в смерти и в жизни" - у немецких графов Тотлебенов (обыгрывается фамилия: "Treu auf Tod und Leben"), "Трудом и усердием" - у Аракчеевых, "Верность всегда непокол***мая" - у Воронцовых, "Бог сохраняет всё" - у Шереметевых, "Честь и верность" - у светлейших князей Варшавских, графов Паскевичей-Эриванских.

Как правило, девиз помещался на ленте внизу щита или, если щит круглый, вокруг щита. Текст девиза вполне мог быть зашифрован и понятен только посвященным. В смысл фраз, украшающих некоторые старинные гербы, невозможно вникнуть: либо данных о событии, о котором говорит девиз, не сохранилось, либо смысл по ходу истории исказился. Например, в слово попросту закралась ошибка. Стоит отметить, что девиз, не в пример прочим геральдическим элементам, обязательной частью герба не является, и каждый из владельцев может изменить или убрать его по своему желанию.

Девизы были и есть также и у государств: "С нами Бог" - у Российской империи и девиз аналогичного содержания: "Gott mit uns" (нем.) - у германской империи. "Бог и моё право" - у Великобритании, "Свобода, равенство, братство" - у Франции, "Я сохраню" - у Нидерландов, "Ничто без Бога" - у Румынии, "Объединение дает силу" - у Бельгии и "Помню о предопределении" - у Саксонии.


*Самые популярные статусы с сайта [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

Только мы, девушки, часами ждем, когда же на вашей странице появится слово "онлайн"!

И это твоя новая девушка? Я, конечно, знала, что у тебя есть чувство юмора, но чтобы так...

Мне хорошо и одновременно плохо. Что это? - Ты счастлива, дура!

Что бы такого плохого сделать, чтобы за это еще и ничего не сделали?!

"Я тебя люблю" - это слишком мало, чтобы охарактеризовать все то, что во мне - я тебя все глаголы в мире.

"Любви без боли не бывает!" - говорил заяц, обнимая ежика.

Когда ты порою скучаешь / И что-то тревожит тебя, / Ты вспомни, что в мире есть сердце, / Которое любит тебя.

Жизнь - как зебра: полоса черная, полоса белая, полоса черная и... жопа.

*Статусы как способ самовыражения*

В социальных сетях разных стран и "аське" модно ставить статусы - это может быть сообщение, отражающее текущее настроение, волнующую проблему либо просто новый анекдот. Читать их иногда смешно и грустно одновременно.

На сайте vkontakte.ru есть сообщество, посвященное статусам (vkontakte.ru/club757997). В этом сообществе ни много ни мало - 184 881 участник. И все хотят найти здесь какую-то необыкновенную проникновенную фразу, чтоб всех зацепило. А если ничего подходящего найти не получается, то просят модераторов найти что-нибудь специально для них. Те скребут по сусекам своих архивов и выдают что-нибудь эдакое.

Вопрос: Народ, помогите, плиз! Напишите мне статус. Чтобы парень сделал первый шаг в наших отношениях, предложил встречаться, чтобы его как-то подтолкнуть.

Ответ: "Милый, если ты не поцелуешь меня через 24 часа, отцом моего ребенка может стать другой".

Вопрос: A можно что-нибудь красивое о звездах на небе?

Ответ: "Когда лежишь на траве, глядя в ночное небо на звезды, невольно понимаешь, что ради того, чтобы достать их с неба, поближе рассмотреть и раскидать в хаотичном порядке назад, стоит жить".

Вопрос: Можно про то, что мне нравится один парень, но почему-то целуюсь я совсем с другим. Что-то в стиле "Мы просто любовники. Ничего личного"?

Ответ: "Не друзья. Не любовники. Не приятели. И уж тем более не пара. Так кто мы? Я предпочту остаться знакомыми..." Возможно подойдет?! Хотя я его использовала наоборот, расставшись с любимым.

Вопрос: Опять о любви. Помогите...

Ответ: "Как много тех с кем можно лечь в постель, как мало тех с кем хочется проснутся".

Вопрос: Нужно что-то лаконичное.

Ответ: "Упала. Больно. Встала. Обернулась. Улыбнулась. Пошла".

Вопрос: А бодренькое, утреннее есть?

Ответ: "Ничто так не бодрит с утра, как чашечка кофе, пролитая на живот!"

----------


## BiZ111

Как говорит мой друг "В сортах говна не разбираюсь"

----------

